# Western Ultramount



## noregretz248 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have the opertunity to purchase a complete ultramount plow with hydraulics and everything except for vehicle wiring harnes and vehicle mounting hardware for $1,700. Just curious if this is worth it or not? Not sure how much or which mounting hardware is required for an 03 Silverado D/A? Thanks for any help!


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I bought mine for a 02' ford SD. $2800 used one season. Excellent blade. I know the undercarriage will caost about $470 and the Isolation Module(wiring harness) I can't remember. It all depends on your headlight type only because Gm motors changed there headlight design 4 times in one year. The controller is about $255. That is for the hand held "cab command" controller. If you can get everything for under or around $3,000 you will be in good shape. All I can tell you is that you will love the Ulramount.Also, what size is this blade that's offered? that may base your decision too.


----------



## noregretz248 (Dec 22, 2004)

The blade is 7' 6", I bought it, its freaking brand new, not a scratch or rust at all. Its set up for the 11 pin, the guys said that he likes the 11 pin better because its stronger than the 12 pin? I hope this doesn't present a problem. Any one in MI recomend a dealer for the mounts and rest of the parts I need? 

Now I just need the snow to hold off, but its 54 out right now so I dont think that will be an issue. I am excited purplebou


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

I also have an ultramount (8') and am looking at new trucks. I was looking to keep the whole set-up for the new truck. My Western dealer told me it would cost me $1700 to swap it from my 98 Ram to a 2005 F250, complete, labor and all if that helps you at all.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Click on the Western Icon at the top of the page....you should be able to contact someone near you for parts. Congratulations....you bought peace of mind


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

1700 is a way good price i paid 3950 complete for mine id say thats a really good deal


----------

